# ISPC3:`userdel': No such file or directory



## Wh1sper (24. Feb. 2010)

Im ISPCRon Protokoll:

```
chroot: cannot run command `userdel': No such file or directory
```
Da scheint ein Pfad nicht zu passen?
Ich habe debian 5.04 und ISPConfig 3


----------



## Till (24. Feb. 2010)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## Wh1sper (24. Feb. 2010)

ISP Config 3.016


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2010)

ok. Es kann sein dass es sich um ein nicht korrekt angelegtes chroot enviroment handelte. Würde ich mir jetzt keine weiteren Gedanken dazu machen, das ist nicht kritisch.


----------



## Quest (25. Feb. 2010)

Ein nicht korrekt angelegtes chroot enviroment hatte ich mit Jailkit aber auch schon mal.
Das war allerdings in der 3.0.1.5.
Hab mich sehr gewundert über die Mail von rkhunter und die Liste der Files in /bin und anderen, die den Besitzer gewechselt haben...


----------



## Till (25. Feb. 2010)

@Quest Ich denke das problem sollte mit 3.0.1.6 behoben worden sein, oder hattest Du es nach dem Update nochmal?


----------



## Quest (25. Feb. 2010)

Nö, nachdem es der erste User mit Jailkit war den ich angelegt hab, hab ichs auf dem Produktivsystem seitdem nicht mehr versucht, habs auch nicht mehr gebraucht.
Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Wh1sper (25. Feb. 2010)

Ja, habe kein jailkit eingerichtet.


----------

